
Show HN: Publish your Slack chats to public web pages - johndavi
http://www.slashcast.it
======
johndavi
Seems like the kind of thing that our increasingly 'open' startup culture
could utilize as we move toward complete corporate translucence!

Also a viable liveblog option using the product that's already used for
communication vs. a dedicated liveblog app:

1) Create a #channel for a specific event. 2) Turn that channel "live" 3)
Embed the IFRAME in your blog post 4) Liveblog away

------
mijustin
A big need a lot of us on the "free plan" need is a way to archive our chats.
That's what I thought this was initially.

~~~
johndavi
This is fairly close to that functionality -- but not exactly there yet.

What are you looking for in an archive functionality that isn't available (a)
via Slack's own export tool (JSON dump of your channel), (b) other O-S
archivers or (c) paying for Slack so that you have all your messages
available? Ability to archive channels regularly/automatically and search
contents (outside of Slack)? That's a direction I've considered going since
searching within Slack is IMO a pain.

